# Basskiller powder calculator



## Scr0tuMan (Sep 6, 2018)

So I have been brewing my own stuff now for a over two years with the basskiller calculator. This last batch I made 50 grams of TEST E @ 250 and 20 grams of NPP @100 and 5 grams of test prop @100. The difference with this batch than the others was that I did not use the default 2% BA 18%bb that the basskiller calculator is set to. I changed the ratio over to 1% BA and 10% BB. Here is the odd thing I ended up with extra oil on all 3 conversions!! This means that the MG per ML is lower than what its supposed to be. I am ruling out that is was an error on my behalf because i have done this so many times and have never had 3 batches come back with anywhere from 6 to 12 ml over on oil.  I am guessing that calculator might be giving me incorrect information when I change the Alcohol ratio? Has this happened to anyone else? Is there another calculator that you guys know of online that I can use for future conversions? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## anabolicraw (Sep 19, 2018)

The ratio of ba and bb doesn't affect the concentration. The concentration = raw (mg) / total volume (ml). You just need to guarantee the accuracy of the raw and total volume you will make. 
The easiest way is to add the carrier oil up to the final volume after the raw dissolves completely (the beaker has the scales). In this way, you always have the accurate mg/ml. You don't need the calculator. The commonly simple recipe:
the raw
2% ba
20% bb
the rest carrier oil
The ratio of ba and bb can be adjusted to some extent.


----------



## Kinetix (Sep 21, 2018)

anabolicraw said:


> The ratio of ba and bb doesn't affect the concentration. The concentration = raw (mg) / total volume (ml). You just need to guarantee the accuracy of the raw and total volume you will make.
> The easiest way is to add the carrier oil up to the final volume after the raw dissolves completely (the beaker has the scales). In this way, you always have the accurate mg/ml. You don't need the calculator. The commonly simple recipe:
> the raw
> 2% ba
> ...



Very nicely put and would like to add that a graduated cylinder is perfect for measuring your carrier oil and solvent(s).


----------

